
Code Golf: solve coding problems with the fewest keystrokes - soundsop
http://codegolf.com
======
SwellJoe
Awesome. After spending way too much time staring at horrendously verbose and
chattery PHP code lately (and being a Perl, and occasionally Python, developer
historically), I've begun to wish for some resources on cutting down the
verbosity dramatically. It's just painful to read most PHP code (many folks
complain about Perl code, but at least most of it is _short_ , and the culture
encourages brevity and conciseness). PHP developers often seem to have some
sort of inferiority complex about their language not being Java, and so they
try to make it more like Java whenever possible. Which is, frankly, nuts. Java
has its positive aspects, but none of those things are going to be achieved
PHP by trying to emulate the syntax and OO conventions of the language.

Now if only an appreciation for the beauty of brevity would find its way into
the PHP culture.

------
petercooper
Don't do it. I spent 3 hours today working on a golf instead of, well,
working. Luckily I still got everything done that I needed to but man, this is
a real time sink if you thrive on competition. The people doing golfs on there
are insanely good.

